# Need Help with "Skittish" One Year Old



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello. I have a concern with my long coat shepherd, Jack. He is a year old and seems to get frightened easy. He has a ferocious bark but if something scares him outside, his ears go back and he comes running to me if I'm out there. He gets nervous when he hears a loud noise and he's always been like this since he was a puppy. He is social and great around people. If someone comes to the door he barks but will then start to run up the staircase next to the door as if he is frightened. I don't want him to be aggressive but I am concerned that if an intruder were to come into the house, he would run the other way. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. Lorri
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn63/Lorric_2008/jack2.jpg


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Gorgeous Dog. It sounds like it might just be his temperament (shy). It really sound like he may just not be confident yet. 

Some tips to help him gain confidence.

1. When he gets nervous and runs to you, ignore him. Do not coddle him, you are enforcing the behavior and tell him that being nervous is ok.

2. Socialize Socialize Socialize! Take him everywhere you can take him. Show him all the great places that are out in the world.

3. Sign up for a basic obedience class. Even if he knows the commands all ready, it will be great for bonding, and helping him become more secure. 

 Welcome to the board!


----------

